

Typography review for Amazon's largest competitor in India - imparvez
https://medium.com/p/910207a77cce

======
imparvez
Most of the stuff is pretty basic typography. And I am just learning
typography and the best way was for me to apply my knowledge.

------
kvprashant
Interesting points here. Insights into research technique?

